# telling the difference



## saiwa (Sep 5, 2008)

how can you tell the difference between a roller and a tippler? i need to know this because i go buy my pigeons from a guy at a farm that mixes the two types together in a big pen. he doesn't breed them but gets shipments of rollers, tipplers, and alot of other fancy breeds. i can tell the difference from the other types but i have kind of a hard time telling apart rollers from tipplers.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Shorter beaks on tipplers*

A lot of tipplers have slightly shorter beaks than typical rollers but not always. Show tipplers have the shorter beaks and a sligtly different look than rollers but flying tipplers are so closely related to rollers that they can be pretty hard to tell apart.

Rollers tend to be more self colored birds and pieds where tipplers tend to be more grizzled and mottled. I don't think I've ever seen tipplers that were pied or baldhead marked. They can be selfs though. Rollers can also be grizzled and mottled so it's not a sure way to tell, just might help to get an idea. I don't know if this helps or just adds to the confusion.

Bill


----------

